# Dream's attacker back in prison after being caught owning a dog.



## Tapir

And not just any dog....Dream :mad5:

Simeon Major who beat puppy jailed for dog ban breach once he got out of prison | Mail Online

Why the HELL was she left with them and not taken by the RSPCA?

Little p***k


----------



## Jesse11

So i should love my dogs more and more


----------



## Jugsmalone

Tapir said:


> And not just any dog....Dream :mad5:
> 
> Simeon Major who beat puppy jailed for dog ban breach once he got out of prison | Mail Online
> 
> *Why the HELL was she left with them and not taken by the RSPCA?*
> Little p***k


I was thinking exactly the same. Why didnt the RSPCA take the dog the first time around. Isnt it common sense that if this a***hole gives the dog to a mate, that he will take the dog back again.

Shame on the RSPCA for putting this beautiful dog back into a potentially dangerous situation yet again.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

That makes me soo angry, was a discusting human!! If i see him while driving along, i wouldnt even stop my car if he tried to cross the street!!!

He will only serve like 60 odd days in jail???? What??? Make it years!!! These yobs need taking off the streets!


----------



## AcornAntiques

Nothing worse than a bully boy, bet he thought he was a right tough guy beating up a puppy who was obviously terrified 

Animals don't ask for much and give you so much more in return, yet even this proves difficult for some people to manage.


----------



## Dober

What a horrific story, what the hell is wrong wih some people?    

It's people like that who start on animals, move on to children and then end up as mass murderers. I've can only hope that bad things happen to bad people.


----------



## Shrap

It really worries me the way these people have a dog and get this sheer devoted love, but they don't feel anything back? There's got to be something very seriously wrong in their brains! To have such a soppy dog and be able to beat it guilt free. My brain implodes every time I try to understand


----------



## koolchick

I really hope someone beats the crap out of this thug to show him how that poor dog felt. As for his friend having the dog then letting him take it back makes them nearly as bad. If they couldn't keep the dog they shouldn't of had it at all.

I wish the thug would start on a big aggressive dog and the dog would attack him then again the dog would probably be unfairly blamed.


----------

